# eingebetteter loginberreich



## tkaulen (17. Jan. 2012)

ich möchte gerne auf unserer firmenseite einen eingebetteten loginberreich für das ispconfig3 bereitstellen. nach eingabe des benutzernamens und passwort auf unserer firmenseite soll über einen http redirekt die isp-config seite aufgerufen werden und dabei der benutzername und das passwort über url get parameter übergeben werden. selbstverständlich soll dann der kunde nicht ein zweites mal seine logindaten in die loginmaske des ispconfi3 eingeben, sondern direkt im eingeloggtem kunden berreich seiner ispconfig3 umgebung landen. 

wie mache ich das am besten? der aufruf soll in dieser art erfolgen.
http://ispconfig.lan/index.php?username=admin&passwort=passwort

ich wollte mir da schon was stricken, aber bin daran bis jetzt gescheitert:
wenn ich in dem script /web/login/index.php mit $_GET["username"] die parameter abfrage, bekomme ich immer den wert NULL zurückgeliefert. das liegt daran , das der loginbereich über einen ajax request separat unabhängig von der haupt index.php nachgeladen wird. dann gehen natürlich die get parameter verloren. um das zu umgehen habe ich in der datei /web/index.php mit $_GET die parameter ausgelesen und in eine session variable reingeschrieben. auf diese habe ich dann in der /web/login/index.php zugriff.

hier liegt mein nächstes problem. wie bekomem ich das ispconfig3 jetzt dazu, sich automatisch einzuloggen, wenn username und passwort stimmen?


gibt es für diesen zweck nicht schon eine fertige api, oder ein modul? den weg den ich da eingeschlagen bin ist mit sicherheit nicht die sauberste lösung, da ich ja im kern der anwendung versucht habe dinge umzustricken.

p.s. ich habe noch einen bug entdeckt: die vor und zurücknavigation im browser funktioniert nicht.

gruß
Thomas


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2012)

Ich würde da anders vorgehen. Du machst eine Kopie des Scriptes /web/login/index.php und nennst es z.B. web/directlogin.php und nutzt dieses script zum Erstellen einer gültigen ISPConfig session, das Script änderst Du dann so dass es nach erfolgreicher Authentifizierung auf die web/index.php per header redirect springt, denn web/index.php erkennt beim laden die existierende Session und zeigt dann automatisch die Startseite des Users und nicht den Login an.



> p.s. ich habe noch einen bug entdeckt: die vor und zurücknavigation im browser funktioniert nicht.


Die Nutzung der Browser vor / zurück Buttons ist in ISPConfig nicht vorgesehen.


----------

